# [APP]Turn your device on automatically with simpleON



## cincij (Jun 25, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Got a tablet? Is it in a case? If so, simpleOn is a must have utility. With simpleON, all the user has to do is open the case, exposing the tablet's light sensor to light, and the screen will immediately power up.

simpleOn is available in two versions. The ad supported Lite version allows the device to turn on using the light sensor, and has an option to start the utility automatically when the device boots. The $0.99 full version removes the ads and adds an option to also unlock the device when the light sensor is exposed. The full version also offers a battery saving sleep function that disables simpleOn during hours the device may not be in use.

You can find simpleON and simpleOn Lite in the Android Market using the following links:
https://market.andro...ixels.simple_on
https://market.andro....simple_on_lite

simpleON is the second release from Twisted Pixels Multimedia, who released the unique and highly functional music/podcast player simplePLAY in 2011.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh man this is awesome.


----------



## ItAintYouItsMe (Feb 2, 2012)

I have to ask how much of a power drain is this application bc the proximity sensor has to be running at all times right in order to know when it's been exposed to light. Okay pessimist aside this app seems awesome.


----------



## cincij (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello All,

Thank you for the enthusiasm towards the app. I have wanted this functionality ever since seeing the smart cover for the iPad.

Unfortunately battery use is increased, but not as much of a concern with a tablet as it would be with a phone. My test device, a Galaxy Tab 8.9, went from 3 full days of use to about 2-1/2, which isn't a deal breaker for me. I have tried to add battery saving functionality, including the sleep timer which will disable simpleON when the device is not typically used.

Please let me know if there are any additional features you guys would like to see. I am already hard at work on an update that will allow the device to be turned off and making the alarm setting a 24 hour clock optionally.

Thanks,
Josh
Twisted Pixels Multimedia


----------

